# Mt. Hardware Gear- need quick advice



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a chance to get Mt. Hardware gear for 50% off, tomorrow or Monday only. 

I'm coming from a Northface insulated shell/fleece combo, and this will be my second year in the elements snowboarding so I have virtually no experience in this area. 

The Northface shell kept me dry, but I was wet from sweating so much. It's heavy, my biggest complaint, and bulky. 

I wore a wicking base, Northface jacket fleece, and Northface shell on average PNW days. On extra cold/windy days I'd throw on a Northface fleece. Even heavier! 

Anyone have a good recommendation for a Mt. Hardware shell? 

The ultimate goal is to get away from so much weight, which I feel was most contributed to by my Northface shell, especially after rain.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

is there anywhere to go in that time to try stuff on in person? USOD or REI?


if so, do that - if not, get the most expensive one you can afford with the features you want... just make sure it is only a shell - no insulation or "wicking mesh layer" bullshit. 

if it was me i'd get the drystein II or the jovian - i hate collars like on the alakazam but if you like em, get that one...


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> is there anywhere to go in that time to try stuff on in person? USOD or REI?
> 
> 
> if so, do that - if not, get the most expensive one you can afford with the features you want... just make sure it is only a shell - no insulation or "wicking mesh layer" bullshit.
> ...


I assume by try on 'other stuff' you mean by other manufacturer?

Like I said above, my goal is lighter weight even with a possible extra layer to substitute for lack of insulation, quick drying...my northface has to sit on a heater over night to dry out.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

no, i never said "other"... i just meant this years MtHD stuff.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh... well I can try it all on when/if I go on the shopping spree


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Men’s Snowtastic Jacket, done and done or anything with gore tech active line will be what you are looking for. Also for under layers get the monkey man fleece also an awesome jacket. I own way to much Mtn Hardwear, marmot, or, TNF and arcteryx for any one person.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

ok, well look on their website and have three or four models in mind when you go in there. 

i say get one of their most expensive models because that is a deep discount and you only wanna buy once, cry once. you DO get what you pay for with high-end outerwear so take advantage of the sale/hookup/proform or whatever and get something really nice that will last you a few years.... don't buy some $200 msrp bullshit.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Cool.... most expensive is their drystein :

Mountain Hardwear | Men's Drystein II™ Jacket

I have no problem shelling out the money if I notice the difference over the north face

I mean, my Northface worked great as far as I know, but saving on sweat means more energy and less fatigue


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

do NOT get the snowtastic jacket - it is a softshell and it weighs 2lbs. you could use that as an insulating layer or hiking jacket in the BC but not as your primary shell in the PNW.

as for the monkeyman, its a cool piece but in the PNW you'll likely only wear it around town and to the coffeeshop as it is simply way to warm for wearing during winter sports in our weather.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I am telling you the snowtastic has powder skirt it is made for the snow, it is just like the Drystein but 50 less. soft shells are the way to go if he wants all that heat to get out fast. Or get the Maximalist Jacket that powder skirt will help a ton.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't even see snowtastic on the site??? I don't use a powder skirt.. is that for girls?? lol


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

TNF has shells that rival or even trump mt hardware as far as quality go, but not many stores actually stock them. and to be fair, those 3-in-1 fleece/zipin/jacket combos just suck. 

if you want the best shell and are not limited to mt hardware get Arc'teryx. they have been doing welded seams longer and better than anyone, and use the lightest, strongest face fabrics.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

readimag said:


> soft shells are the way to go if he wants all that heat to get out fast.


not if you want to stay dry in Oregon - where we are.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

What does TNF stand for? 

Really, I have a chance at 50% off this years gear at mt. hardware soooooo....


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Shred... where do you ride all year?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

TNF - The North Face. 

i've been riding meadows the past few years... might get a pass there again but the goal for me is to find/build a solid backcountry crew up here. used to do 80 days in the BC in central oregon when i lived there. 

have had a split since '03 or so... hopefully a sled this year.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Gotcha..... Ya, TNF seems like they have some good stuff, but at 50% off it's hard to pass up almost equal or equal quality? 

Is there anything I should be looking for specifically in a shell from mt. hardware? A side from most expensive? 

I'm planning on getting the weekday pass to meadows, but the wife has weekends off and they don't have a weekend only pass. Who would buy it anyways with how crowded I hear it is. 

I only skied there last year on the spring pass, best snow of the season. Hooked up with snowolf and had a blast! 

I can stay busy all day at meadows, while timblerline leaves me board and skibowl leaves me drunk due to the primative lift system they have in place. I hate those chairs at skibowl, and it turns out the steepest runs at TL have that same slow chair! 

uggg...


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I personally have not had any problems staying dry in my marmot zion and or axiom while in alaska for salmon fishing in july and aug and it rained all the time. now true a gore 3 layer pro will hold up way better in the long run. I am just saying I like the gore active jackets and polartec neo shell line for how much heat it gets out. In he end my arcteryx alpha lt and hercules hoody get the most use.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, it's settled. I'm going Monday at noon. Got my eye on this jacket 

Mountain Hardwear | Men's Drystein II™ Jacket


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for all your suggestions. 

I ended up with the Drystein at first. Like it. Actually wore it around town quite a bit. It was a large, and fit perfect without any layers, but once I add a fleece and/or jacket it's just too damn tight and short. 

So I went back to look at an xtra large and they didn't have any but yellow in stock. 

That got me looking at the Alakazam and it had a couple features I liked. Easier to zip up, extra pocket on sleeve, softer overall feel when moving around, and powder skirt, so I picked it up. 

It's a bit on the large side where the Drystein extra large was a bit less baggy when layered up. Also not sure if I'm sold on the soft shell yet. I need more time with it. 

I can always go back and order the Drystein if I decide. The extra large Alakazam is definitely too big wear day to day where I could get away with wearing an extra large Drystein both on the slopes and day to day. 

Anyways.... thanks again!


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Gotta ride Molly's it's got the steepest runs and is a high speed quad. Also runs at night on Fri Sat. I like riding Molly's and know lots of great little short and steep drops through the trees. Looks like we need to plan on a Friday evening session there soon!


I always end up taking a wrong turn and being stuck on the short bus. Anytime let me know......

Wifey is ready for lessons ASAP also. :thumbsup:


----------

